# how yall been



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

I havnt.been on latly. I've got a job roofing laying shingles. Atleast im making more than minimal wage. Shingles are heavy though. Still liked to plan me.some.hay one day. Life is ironic though my brother got the.farming job and he wanted to be a carpenter. I wanted got the.carpenter job and wanted to farm lol. But nothings forever. So any thing.new as of late? New equipment.etc? Well talk with y'all later got.to be.up at 6:45 am for work


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome back to the site, those shingles are a hot job. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope your not getting the 100 + degrees there! Its been over here dang near every day for over a month. I helped a bro in law do a couple houses before we did mine and my back still remembers it! Like Downtown said take care and be safe.


----------



## tw30 (Apr 4, 2010)

I wish i could get some cool 100 degree weather lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So what happened to the haying operation?


----------

